# Giving Up Smoking



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi all

i cannot even believe i am writing this, but here it goes

I had a misscarriage in july and from the total shock of that i started to smoke. Now i have to say im on about 5 a day, which has creeped up from 2 a day and im afraid that this is gonna get outta control.

Over the last month since starting clomid i have tried daily not to smoke and its killing me.....

Is anyone else in this boat?? i need a buddie to share how hard this is. 

I currently havent smoked since 9pm last night..  

Angel83


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Angel, I stopped smoking in June ready to start Clomid In July, did really well until Clomid didn't work and then have been smoking occasionally again. Am back on Clomid this month finally so am trying to stop altogether - but it's really hard like you say. I find it especially hard as I've stopped alcohol and caffeine aswell - nothing left to enjoy now except BMS!!!!! 

Sarah XXXX


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Angela
there's a thread specifically for trying to quit smoking hun, here is the link 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=90.0

I know how difficult it is, I've just managed to quit 2 months ago. I had persistent laryngitis for 11 weeks  and my Cons found some white patches on my larynx, and I was scared as hell I had cancer. I had an operation end of September (camera down to have a look) and thankfully it wasn't serious.
My dh has quit with me too, but it took a scare like this to kick my 
Bekie is the moderator for the thread, so give her a shout if you need any help 
Wishing you all the best hunni
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks Girls

Well Done Gayn. It must have scared the hell outta you.

Thanks Sarah, our cycles are quite similar at thr mo, we must keep in touch too. How coem you had a break from clomid?

Its lunch time now at work and im sooo tempted, but im gonna fight this today..

Angel


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Angel, 

First lot of Clomid in July resulted in BFP and 2 cycsts on my ocaries (3cm and 5cm). So wasn't able to take Clomid until these had dissipated of their own accord as the Clomid would have made them bigger. I've found this really difficult to cope with (although I know it's not alot compared to what others have been through) becasue in July I had really got my hopes up that we would conceive. 

Have had to attend clinic every month when period started (Yucky) for scan to see if cysts were wtill there and every month one was until last Friday. So am finally back on Clomid, CD6  of approx 28 day cycle today so last day of 100mg. Will have follicle tracking every other day from day 9 (I think) and HCG injection when follicles are ready to pop to prevent them from becoming cycts again. 

Where are you in your cycle? Are you having follicle tracking?

You've done really well to do wothout ciggarettes today - I can sometimes get through the cravings by telling myself  - if you still want one tomorrow then have one then - sometimes works, sometimes not - although motivation has improved since being on Clomid again.

Sarah


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Sarah

That a horrible old time you've had..  

Hope this is your lucky cycle... 

Im not having follicle tracking, had it the first month only, but nhs in n.ireland sucks...

Im on day 8 of my cycle, so fingers crossed something happens...

Angel83


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Well Girlies

I just thought id update you on my quitting.

I havent smoked today, im using tictacs to try and ease the cravings and so far so good.

By this time yesterday i had caved in, so im going to go on my dreaded lunch break and see if i can resist through the next half an hour....  

Angel83    ------  I CAN DO THIS  -----  ITS JUST A DRUG!!!!


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Just wanted to wish you luck hun

       


kel


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Hun! Just wanted to send you some positive vibes during this difficult time of stopping smoking    

You CAN do it! Just throw them away! You don't need it! Nothing will happen if you go with out one!

Gayna, Congrats hun for stopping! Sorry to hear about your scare!    

My own experience has taught me to never WANT a cigarette again. This has helped me as when I get an urge I breath deeply knowing that I don't need one!

You will find something special to make you know you don't want one - only you can do this!

Sending you loads of love and cuddles and deep breaths!

         

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good Luck hunny           

Cat (The huggy monster)


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks Cat

Im still hanging in there...

So far so good..


Angel83


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Kissy Bear  hope you're doing ok babe 
Angel how's it going? We're all behind you matey, hang in there it does get easier  you're doing fab!
"If" you slip and have a ciggie, don't give up...keep plodding, and don't beat yourself up if/when you lapse, I think it is one of the hardest things anyone can do.

Hope everyone else is ok?
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks Gayn

I still havent smoked and im not really needing the TicTac's today either....

Im so determined this time... Its possible, i can do it.

Angel83


----------



## angelsheart (Sep 28, 2007)

hi .. .good luck with  no smoking ... i'm trying to quit myself... i quit in january  took it up again in august .. now i need to quit since i have to start the PILL to see if it helps a cyst go away... i just had a HSG test and found 1 tube is blocked... so i guess pending this cyst depends on what's next.. all this stress  tend to drive me to smoke... but i'm 43 and now on the PILL for 3 weeks so it's important i quit... but it IS HARD!! i smoked today... will try not to tomorrow...i'm new to the site and find it hard to understand all the abbrevations plus i'm from NY and not familiar with alot of the UK terms ... can i ask what "bugger " means lol ....
i'll be cheering for you!
take some good luck bubbles for not smoking! 
donna


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Donna
Well done on trying to quit the ciggies too  
Here's a link to what the abbreviations mean hun  
  CLICK HERE 

There is also a section for those trying to quit smoking, you'll find lots of support here is the link    CLICK HERE 

"Bugger" has various meanings, one of which I can't type on a public forum  we tend to use it to mean something similar to drat, or when we're not pleased with something/someone ... best explanation I can do really without risking the wrath of the Boss-Man 
All the best with your journey 
Take care
Gayn
XX


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Angel
Well done hun thumbs up for you  i think you will do it. 
I have stopped it will be 2 years on 26th Nov i did it cold turkey, With me i smoked 20-25 a day it dint matter what time of the day it was i just had a ***, I could wake up in the middle of the night cause i've not been able to sleep and i could smoke a couple before i went back to bed. I gave up with will power and determination and now i feel like i have never smoked.
I shall be watching your progress chick take care nicky xxx
Ps  xxxxx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi all 

i am currently on day 3 of no ciggies. Im doing fine

But i have to say its the weekend when it gets to me......

But 63 hours without a ciggie ill do it this time. DH has quit with me, hes on patches and hes on Day 2.. But i think hes struggling alot more...

Thanks for all your support

Angel83


----------

